# service engine light on! Typical



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima GXE
After 137,000 miles, the service engine light is on. 
I checked the Gas cap, oil cap., they are fine.
but i know I already have problems with my instrumental cluster that's causing my panels losing my lights. 

anything else that would cause it? In august I have to get inspection and if they see that. Not kosher at all!! FAIL AND FAIL AND FAIL!!


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Obligatory disclaimer: I'm no mechanic, I just own the same model car as you.

Causes for the engine light can come from just about anywhere, unfortunately. I don't know that flakey electronics in the dashboard would do it (that sounds like a dash light dimmer issue to me, though that's just a knee-jerk reaction to the symptom).

You could try resetting the light yourself by disconnecting the battery for 10-15 minutes (you'll lose your radio presets if you care about such things) to see if one of the caps you checked was an intermittent issue. Otherwise, resetting the light won't correct the problem, and it'll likely come back on.

It's definitely worth while to either take the car to a shop to read what code the engine light is on for, or even buy a code reader yourself ($60 and up from the likes of Kragen / Advance Auto / Checker Auto Parts) to get the code & search online for possible causes.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You need to have the ECU scanned, because there is a code present. Don't try to reset it without getting the code. Autozone does it for free


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

whoa.. autozone does it for free??? really???


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

most chain auto parts stores do offer this service and others for free. Or you can do it yourself, which in my opinion is much faster and easier.

Frank


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

i went to the autozone and let them check on my engine light.
It cames with my speed sensor and my knock sensor for my cyclinder 1

anyone know where i can find that in my car? man I left my hayes tech guide at my parents house?!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm not to sure, but I believe that the speed sensor is near the transmission. The knock sensor is probasbly working fine so don't replace it yet. AutoZone, has good illustration on where sensors are located so try that out.


Frank


----------

